# Thawing a property



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a request to thaw a property, I've never done this and looking for a little insight. The property is a small 2 bed ranch, lines were partial frozen when i went to winterize it. Toilet frozen, kitchen sink line frozen, and the hot water tank in the basement is a block of ice system i'm sure most of the pipes are frozen too but surprisingly there was no visible physical damage to them.. can anyone refer me to the best types of heater to use and what processes/time it takes? Also ball park prices for usual work like this. Much appreciated.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Indirect fired heater that is placed outside the structure. 3 day thaw time (usually 2 but gotta cover the unexpected). $2500 +/- and check your fuel cost and any permit costs for temporary heating permits.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

the other way is cut the lock off the electric meter put in those electric heaters you have been hoarding into the house and fire em up ( just kidding ) the mushroom type heaters that run on propane one on every floor works i have used Salamanders ( stinks ) make sure you use a couple of CO detectors to monitor the air is this a crawl space ?? house or full basement etc etc DO NOT LEAVE THE WATER ON you stated partial frozen when actually what you had was partially thawed if the water heater was frozen you had a HARD freeze use your compressor on low low low to check for thawing as you warm the building up its weird but it seems the pipes break during the thawing process make sure you get air out of all the fixtures before attempting to introduce water and be prepared to by pass the HW heater in case its ruptured IE shark bites and a flexible line as for charging if you go in a little low it will come back quicker do your bid over the phone followed by a POC from there end stating the end of the world is coming and elaborate that if they put this on you Friday at 5 PM the price is double figure at least a day and a half on this


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

DO NOT TURN THE WATER ON TILL ITS PRESSURE TESTED AND YOU GET AIR OUT OF ALL FIXTURES ask me why i know this


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

Electric is on in the house, is that an option? i'm sure it would take a lot longer of course, But i wouldn't have to monitor it as much and the bank would foot the elctric bill.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

If power is on in the home you can get it done with 1 or 2 220v salamanders....http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200446686_200446686

If it has a basement, heat the basement and let it radiate to the upstairs. Just keep the direct heat well away from anything combustible, even joist/rafters...etc. Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

If the water heater froze, expect to see a snot consistancy substance come out of the line(s) when you blow them out. This is the liner for the water heater and the water heater is now shot. Don't forget to bid to replace.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

To all of those that responded to the Op, I applaud you!! it's nice to see members help each other with tech knowledge,sometimes you see a member get lambasted for asking what may seem to be a stupid question but is something they may have never done and just want to pick the brains of an experienced member which is what I believe the original intent of a site like this is about, I recall asking a question over on CT once and recieving a sarcastic answer from a member, pissed me off but I did'nt engage the person (I don't believe in E thugging) the next day a member called me first thing in the morning and walked me thru the problem I was having (THANKS Dreamweaver!!!!)to this day it amazes me that he would track me down and help a complete stranger, so once again hats off to those of you that *Help* a fellow member!!!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Racerx,

YOU just blew all credibility..... That Maryland Crabcake Dreamweaver would never help anyone!

:sailor::sailor::sailor: <-------Swabbie

Just kidding! Dreamweaver is a heck of a person.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Racerx,
> 
> YOU just blew all credibility..... That Maryland Crabcake Dreamweaver would never help anyone!
> 
> ...


 Yes he is, he had to actually do some research to find my number and like I said he called me first thing in the morning and spent his time walking me ( someone who lives States and miles away)thru a procedure, a true gentleman ....:thumbup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thawing the house is the first part; they almost always require a bid to repair damages. Bidding a house with busted plumbing can go south real fast if you are inexperienced. I know guys that shot prices from the hip, and then they discover after the fact, line by line, foot by foot, fixture and water heater, that they are about to be eaten alive. Smart of you to stop and ask.


----------

